# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ervaring met ritalin/concerta

## sietske763

slik zelf half jaar ritalin, prima rustgevend in hoofd
maar wel gedragsveranderingen, erg saai geworden.
wie heeft ook meer ervaring met deze middelen

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Sietske,

He jammer dat er (nog) niemand gereageerd heeft  :Frown: 
"mijn broertje" slikte Ritalin voor zijn ADHD, voordat hij dat deed was hij all over the place om het zo maar te zeggen en met de Ritalin werd hij wel rustiger en inderdaad misschien wel saaier zoals jij dat noemt... Hij heeft echter een jaar geleden samen met nog 2 vrienden en een vriendin een auto ongeluk gehad en sindsdien is hij gestopt met Ritalin te nemen, hij is nu wel weer iets drukker, maar hij is zich heel bewust van wanneer hij dat wel en niet kan kan zijn en heeft nog steeds overzicht in zijn hoofd ondanks dat hij geen Ritalin meer neemt.
Meer dan dit kan ik je helaas ook niet meegeven...
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

